# Baby chick



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have some chicks that are a week old, and one of them is alot smaller then the others, and doesn't seem to run around or anything ( she just wants to be sleeping with the other chicks) should I be worried, and if it's a problem what should I do?? Btw these are all bantam breeds


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It could be just a small non hyper breed or failure to thrive. sorry its hard to tell without see it.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Some chicks do tend to be smaller than the rest, "runts" if you will. As Apyl says, they often don't thrive. Sometimes they live, sometimes they don't. I hope it does ok for you!


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

I hope he does to, I hate to see it when that happens


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I bought 6 barred rock chicks and one slept a lot and chirped louder than anything! I left it for a few days but we ultimately decided to cull it. It would lie on its side and just seemed to be struggling. 

I also had a production red that still is way smaller than everyone else but she is slowly growing and had made it to 4 weeks old. I didn't expect her to make it at all. I guess it just depends on the chick!


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

She's eating a drinking like the others ( thank gosh)


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah my red production ate and drank fine. Was just tiny and took forever to feather! She is just now starting to catch up with her feathers but is still about 1/3 smaller than the other 5 we bought that day. Hopefully she is just going to be a bit smaller but overall healthy!


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

This is the chick ( the one next to the black one)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could it be a banty? Just asking....


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

It is a bantu


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

A Bantu! Lol. Here's one of my new babies.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> A Bantu! Lol. Here's one of my new babies.


Ahh! Snuggle!!


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

To cute, I was like, " what's that fuffly thing sticking out......oooiihhhhhhh that's a chick" < my blonde moment of the day lol


----------

